# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Massages helpen tegen pijn in rug en schouder

## FRANCOIS580

Massages helpen tegen pijn in rug en schouder


*Naarmate je leeftijd vordert, nemen klachten over chronische pijnen toe. Vooral pijn in je rug en schouder komen dan steeds vaker voor. Je kan nochtans veel zélf doen om deze chronische pijnen te voorkomen. In de eerste plaats door de juiste houding aan te nemen. 

Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat vooral massages doeltreffend zijn tegen chronische rug- en schouderpijn. Welke soort massages missen hun pijnstillend effect, niet en op wat moet je letten om te massages volgens de regels van de kunst?* 


Zowel rug- als schouder en nekpijn zijn de meest voorkomende chronische pijnen. Om deze pijn te beperken, worden massaal pijnstillers geslikt. Het kan echter ook anders. Je kan deze pijnen in vele gevallen voorkomen door het aanleren van de juiste houding. Maar ook verschillende massages kunnen deze pijnen beperken. Reeds in de oudheid, en dan vooral in oosters landen als China en Japan, was men van de doeltreffendheid van dergelijke massages overtuigd, en die geraken nu ook bij ons stilaan ingeburgerd.

*Shiatsu tegen pijn wervelkolom*

Een van de meest bekende oosterse massages is ongetwijfeld shiatsu, vooral geschikt voor de behandeling van pijnlijke en gespannen spieren ter hoogte van hun wervelkolom. Shiatsu zorgt voor een betere doorstroming van de vrijgekomen energie en ontspant je spieren. Het betreft een energetische massage die vanuit Japan naar ons kwam overgewaaid.
Shiatsu maakt gebruik van acupunctuurmeridianen uit de Chinese geneeskunde. Shiatsu wordt vooral op de grond of op een dik matras beoefend, in ieder geval op geen té zachte ondergrond. De patiënt ligt op zijn/haar buik, terwijl de therapeut lichte druk zet met de top van zijn duim op de verschillende meridianen van je lichaam. De overige vingers staan als een driehoek op je lichaam. Gedurende de volledige duur van de massage heeft de therapeut.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be 
--

----------


## Nora

Als ik last heb van mijn schouders, helpt het altijd als mijn man me daar masseert. Heerlijk los wordt dan!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Nora, geniet van de massages door je man. Dat is genieten met z'n beiden...

Groetjes,

Francois

----------


## dolfijnjorien

jaa klopt die shiatsu massage heb ik ook voor mijn rugklachten! Moet wel zeggen dat het soms best zeer kan doen hoor! Vooral als je die week net door je rug gegaan bent.... Of als alles heel erg vast zit enzo
Maar ik heb heel veel baat bij die shiatsu mede ook natuulijk omdat mijn therapeut echt vet tof is! Ook al doet het soms vet zeer,, Hij is wel tof=)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedant Dolfijnjorien en veel beterschap!

----------

